# !!!!!!!!!!!!  25,000 posts   !!!!!!!!!!!!



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

Do I talk too much?


----------



## elaine l (Dec 15, 2008)

WOW!  I thought I was all that when I hit my 1,000th post.  You go girl!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 15, 2008)

Does that mean you've reached your "silver" post, as in silver anniversary?

Go for it, Trish!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

Now thats what I call loyalty!!!


----------



## Glorie (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm very impressed!  Congratulations!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

I think it means that I love DC!  lol!!!!!    THANKS!!!!!


----------



## GB (Dec 15, 2008)

I was within less than a few hundred posts of catching up to you not too long ago and then you drank a red bull and just took off again


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

It's Suzi's and Kathe's fault!  They make me play that "answer a question" game all day every day!  lol


----------



## miniman (Dec 15, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Do I talk too much?


 
That is one possibility. The other is that you are very kind and very generous with your advice and help.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you miniman!!  I do try to help when I can... but....still wish I could do more.


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 15, 2008)

It IS that answer a question with a question.... you are always there!


----------



## marigeorge (Dec 15, 2008)

That is most impressive!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

No I'm not... I'm here right now!!  lol


----------



## Mama (Dec 15, 2008)

WOW, how great is that!


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations! You are about 6,000 posts ahead of the next in line.

Talk too much, no, an integral part of the good things that go on here, certainly.

AC


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!  This is a great place because of all of YOU!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 15, 2008)

_Wow I can't beleive it, I need to take a typing class or I will never catch you. _
_Congrats, hey wheres Paul at LOL you are always a joy PDSW. You keep me on my toes  _


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

LOL  Paul is at work... making money so that I can stay home and play all day!!

He's a nice guy!!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations. I am sure we will get to know each other better. ;-)


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm sure we will!!  I'll be around!!!


----------



## sattie (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats PDS!


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't know, do you?
hehe oops wrong thread.....


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey congrats!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 15, 2008)

I guess the only way I will ever catch up is if I just post one word per post, so that I would have about 30-100 posts per thread! Of course, then it would tell me that my post is too short, so maybe 10 words per post? 

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

just start playing the games like I do!  You'll catch up!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 16, 2008)

You need a hobby, oh wait.... never mind! 
Congrats!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 16, 2008)

lol!  You are right Mav but for now... I'm hooked on DC and loving it!


----------



## Russellkhan (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats you, you Spammer.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 16, 2008)

25,000+ posts means you're a DC "interaction" figure, pdswife!!!!  Thanks for all your advice, comments, sharing of stories, and playing along with the games.......time to celebrate!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now to the 50,000 mark!!!!.............debs


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 16, 2008)

geez


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 16, 2008)

Congradulations!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Does that mean you've reached your "silver" post, as in silver anniversary?
> 
> Go for it, Trish!!



Sorry, Trish, Katie is right.  I have to take back that gold star and replace it with a silver one.  You can have the gold one back when you hit post 50,000!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 16, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> 25,000+ posts means you're a DC "interaction" figure, pdswife!!!! Thanks for all your advice, comments, sharing of stories, and playing along with the games.......time to celebrate!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now to the 50,000 mark!!!!.............debs


 

50,000!!  Not sure if my fingers will hold out that long


----------



## cookinghomefood (Dec 16, 2008)

At 25,000 posts you do not talk too much. You have rather contributed immensely to this forum.


----------



## Dove (Dec 16, 2008)

*New name
Lilmisstalkalot
LOL*


----------



## pdswife (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey, I like that!!  I'm so quiet in "real" life NO one would ever call me that!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 16, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Do I talk too much?



Please tell me that was rhetorical and I'm really not supposed to answer!!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 16, 2008)

you should answer...but you shoud LIE big time!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations girlfriend!


----------

